# Looking to go out this weekend



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Looking to take a trip out this weekend to get some lines wet. Would be a single rider but have 3 other guys at my unit who are willing to go if someone has the room. Would pay 100 plus tip and clean the boat up when we got back. If you could fit 4 the guys can come up with about 300 plus tips and would also clean up too. Just looking to catch some AJ's or whatever you feel like going out after. Promise we are a good ole set of respectful military guys stationed at Hurlburt. Feel free to call or text me anytime. Edward Newbern 423-895-2496


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Am not a charter but would be willing to take you and your buddies out if weather permits- 25 foot John Allmont twin 150 johsons. Share gas and expenses and help clean boat. Let me know if interested ed 857 1039


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I had an offer last night and looks like weather might hold us back. But if you ever have an open spot on your boat for a single rider let me know. Im willing to go almost anytime and will always throw some good cash your way and clean the boat up!!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

not a problem Keep an eye on this section it is where I post. the offer was made because you are military- retired navy ed


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

yea this weekend i had planned a trip out but as of right now calling for 2ta 4ft seas Saturday.


----------

